# horny = (ευφημ.) (ξ)αναμμένος, ορεξάτος, φτιαγμένος



## cythere (Jun 3, 2008)

Δεν είναι ότι δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει, απλώς αναζητώ μια λίγο πιο κόσμια απόδοση, καθώς απ' ό,τι πρόσεξα οι Αμερικανοί το χρησιμοποιούν πλέον ευρέως και η λέξη έχει χάσει κατιτίς από την χυδαία της διάσταση.
Επειδή είναι για υπότιτλο, αναζητούνται όσο το δυνατόν πιο "μαζεμένες" λέξεις.

Ο διάλογος είναι ο εξής: άνδρας αρνείται τα θέλγητρά του στην εγκυμονούσα σύζυγο και εκείνη τού λέει, "Really, I knew this day was coming. I just didn't know it would be a day when I was so horny."


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2008)

Επειδή είναι μόνιμο πρόβλημά μου το horny σε υπότιτλο, συνήθως το αποδίδω "ξαναμμένος". 
Ας ακούσουμε κι άλλες προτάσεις.


----------



## kabuki (Jun 3, 2008)

Χμμμ... Ερεθισμένος; Σε τέτοια έξαψη/διέγερση;

Αα, ο "ξαναμμένος" της Αλεξάνδρας είναι πολύ ωραίος!


----------



## curry (Jun 3, 2008)

Έχω κάψες;


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 3, 2008)

Ξσναμμένη; Ωχ με πρόλαβαν από πάνω!


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2008)

Θα προλάβω να πω *φτιαγμένη*;


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 3, 2008)

Ορεξάτη;;;;


----------



## cythere (Jun 3, 2008)

nickel said:


> Θα προλάβω να πω *φτιαγμένη*;


 
Το φτιαγμένη με παραπέμπει στην μαστουρωμένη.
Χρησιμοποιείται και σ' αυτό το context; Δεν το έχω ακούσει/συναντήσει ποτέ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2008)

Φυσικά και χρησιμοποιείται, μικρή Cythere.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 3, 2008)

Όντως, το "φτιαγμένος" σημαίνει και horny, αλλά μάλλον θα ήταν πιο ασφαλές, για να αποφύγεις την αμφισημία, να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποια άλλη από τις αποδόσεις που έχουν προταθεί πιο πάνω που είναι πιο ξεκάθαρη.
:) Μ.


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 3, 2008)

Έχει κάψες;


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2008)

Έχει _φουσκοδεντριές_, για να προσθέσουμε άλλο ένα συνώνυμο. :)
(Εννοείται ότι *δεν* το προτείνω για τον υπότιτλο!)


----------



## cythere (Jun 3, 2008)

stathis said:


> Έχει _*φουσκοδεντριές*_, για να προσθέσουμε άλλο ένα συνώνυμο. :)
> (Εννοείται ότι *δεν* το προτείνω για τον υπότιτλο!)


 
Τι μαθαίνει κανείς... 
Η φουσκοδεντριά λέγεται και για τις γυναίκες;
Γιατί σαν εικόνα μού φαίνεται αποκλειστικότητα των ανδρών.


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2008)

cythere said:


> Τι μαθαίνει κανείς...
> Η φουσκοδεντριά λέγεται και για τις γυναίκες;
> Γιατί σαν εικόνα μού φαίνεται αποκλειστικότητα των ανδρών.


Εμένα, από την άλλη, πάντα με παρέπεμπε στις γυναίκες. (Ίσως λόγω της επαγωγής δέντρο => φύση => θηλυκό στοιχείο...)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2008)

φουσκοδεντριά η [fuskoδendriá] O24 : οι μέρες πριν από την αρχή της άνοιξης (κατά τις οποίες η φύση ετοιμάζεται να βλαστήσει). || (πληθ., ειρ., σκωπτ.) έντονη ερωτική, σεξουαλική διάθεση (κατά την άνοιξη). [φου σκ(ώνω) -ο- + δέντρ(ο) -ιά]


----------



## cythere (Jun 3, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ιδέες και τις προτάσεις!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2008)

Για τις γυναίκες (από γενίκευση των θηλυκών θηλαστικών) υπάρχει και το _σέρνω_ (π.χ. βλ. στο ΛΚΝ: _H γάτα σέρνει, _βρίσκεται σε περίοδο οργασμού).



stathis said:


> Εμένα, από την άλλη, πάντα με παρέπεμπε στις γυναίκες. (Ίσως λόγω της επαγωγής δέντρο => φύση => θηλυκό στοιχείο...)


Τώρα γιατί η δική μου επαγωγή ήταν διαφορετική (δέντρο => κουφάλα => κοιλότητα) αυτό μόνο μια καραμπινάτη ψυχανάλυση, τα χρήματα για την οποία δεν διαθέτω, θα μπορούσε ενδεχομένως να το δείξει.


----------



## Gutbucket (Jun 3, 2008)

Ψοφάω να φασωθώ; (Αυτό, αν και στο όριο του μαζεμένου, έχει πλάκα και φοριέται πολύ στα lifestyle περιοδικά, τηλεόραση κλπ)
Σε/το θέλω σαν τρελλή;
Δεν κρατιέμαι, σου λεω!
Κάνω κρα/λυσσάω για σεξ?
Ας μη συνεχίσω...


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Για τις γυναίκες (από γενίκευση των θηλυκών θηλαστικών) υπάρχει και το _σέρνω_ (π.χ. βλ. στο ΛΚΝ: _H γάτα σέρνει, _βρίσκεται σε περίοδο οργασμού).


Φοβερό, δεν το ήξερα!
(Προς στιγμή είδα το _σέρνω_ και έψαχνα να βρω και το καράβι... )




Zazula said:


> Τώρα γιατί η δική μου επαγωγή ήταν διαφορετική (δέντρο => κουφάλα => κοιλότητα)...


Έτσι κι αλλιώς στο ίδιο σημείο φτάσαμε: εσύ πιο φροϋδικά, εγώ πιο γιουνγκικά. (Έτσι και το διαβάσει αυτό ο somnambulist, θα με πλακώσει στις φάπες.)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2008)

stathis said:


> Φοβερό, δεν το ήξερα!
> (Προς στιγμή είδα το _σέρνω_ και έψαχνα να βρω και το καράβι... )


Αν ήσουν από επαρχία, θα το γνώριζες! :)

(Όσο για το άλλο, το ρυμουλκό της παροιμίας είναι ως γνωστόν το νινί!)


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Αν ήσουν από επαρχία, θα το γνώριζες!


Εκτός από Γκαγκάριν, είμαι και γκάγκαρος...


----------



## curry (Jun 3, 2008)

Άντε και για να το ρίξουμε στο National Geographic εντελώς "είμαι σε οίστρο"! Αποκλειστικά για θηλυκά θηλαστικά - καλέ, απερίγραπτες!


----------



## curry (Jun 3, 2008)

Zazula said:


> H γάτα σέρνει, [/I]βρίσκεται σε περίοδο οργασμού).



Δεν έχω ακούσει καλύτερη περιγραφή! Η αείμνηστή Βανίλια ήρθε κατ' ευθείαν στο μυαλό μου - ήταν μία αυτή...!


----------

